# Hello from us



## diggy415 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well another cat lover finds a forum to purr against(thats a good thing you know) and i have had outdoor cats in the past and one is left and now i told myself i wasn't going to get another one, and by these pictures you know that I meant it. I can't get enough pictures of her and this is MAYA the survivor(as i was watching the show at the time)

Hand Monster shields up!!










I wish you were this big.









My big brother.









Just posing.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitten and dog are so cute together! Welcome to the forum and post more pictures too


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome what a cutie! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, look at those nails, wow! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My cats were great friends with my dogs too! Great pictures! Welcome.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Great photos.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Maya is adorable! Beautiful dog, too!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

diggy415 said:


> Well another cat lover finds a forum to purr against(thats a good thing you know) and i have had outdoor cats in the past and one is left and now i told myself i wasn't going to get another one, and by these pictures you know that I meant it. I can't get enough pictures of her and this is MAYA the survivor(as i was watching the show at the time)
> 
> Hand Monster shields up!!
> 
> ...


Cool photos! Also welcome to Cat forum ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## diggy415 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Now Meet FRITZ*

Here is the boy that I didn't think i would see. Mom is persian and dad a mystery. He gets along with MAYA wonderfully so far and she is in love.










Ok heres the plan, we elope on Monday when mom's at work......


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

Oh my god they are soooo adorable!!! I love fluffly little kittens. I unfortunately never have experienced a kitten yet. I got both of my cats as adults. I just want to snuggle with them sooooo bad!!!! :heart :love2 :heart


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to The Cat forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the cuties! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*cute kitten*

just adore the pix--especially the "monster hand" one--love and never tire of kittens---never could refuse one either.............


----------

